# motorhome virgin needs advice



## 124313 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi, We are hiring two campervans from Germany (Munich) this year with the intention of driving down to Venice and back to Munich in a loop. There will be two families each with two children.

We are pre-booking our first night and a couple of other nights but wanted some advice for when we get to the beaches near Venice. I have read plenty of people saying that there is no need to book as there are lots of sites between Punta Sabbioni and Porto Del Cavallino and you can just turn up.

However do you think it will be worth booking in August? The downside to booking means we get pinned down to dates when we have to be there, the upside is we dont have to drive around hunting for a space with a load of screaming kids.

What are peoples thoughts and do you know any good kid friendly sights near the beach??

Thanks in advance for any help.

Neil


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Neil

Best advice I can give is to spend an extra tenner and subscribe.  

Then you will get access to the search facility, and you will find that your questions have been asked and answered dozens of times already.

That way you will get a whole range of information and opinions, from which you can distill the bits that suit you best.  

Dave


----------

